# King Size Coke



## vintage57 (Feb 24, 2012)

Trying to find bottles to fill a carton. Which size was KING size for Coke? 10 or 12oz?
 Can you believe I have collected Coke for 35 years and Never paid attention to such a fact?
 Do I feel like a DUH!
 Thanks.
 Terry


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Feb 24, 2012)

I'd venture to guess anything but  the 6 oz. bottles.  Most likely the 12oz. bottles from the 60s. Here's why I say that.

 These are 1960s era crowns that say Kinge Size, someone like Digdug could be more date specific than I.

 Note they only say Coke. Save one from what I would belive from the 80s.


----------



## epackage (Feb 24, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  vintage57
> 
> Trying to find bottles to fill a carton. Which size was KING size for Coke? 10 or 12oz?
> Can you believe I have collected Coke for 35 years and Never paid attention to such a fact?
> ...


 I hope this helps Vintage57....Jim


----------



## epackage (Feb 24, 2012)

...


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Feb 24, 2012)

How old is your carton?  Here's a 12oz. as noted on the neck.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Feb 24, 2012)

See.


----------



## epackage (Feb 24, 2012)

Just to throw a Monkey Wrench in the mix Vintage57, here's a carton marked 10oz. on the bottom but it also says King Size on it....???


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Feb 24, 2012)

.......but for a definitive answer I would turn to this book by our own Digdug.


----------



## epackage (Feb 24, 2012)

This is from The Handbook of Texas Online and an article about the soft drink industry in Texas.

 In 1955 Coca-Cola introduced the "king-size" (ten or twelve ounce) and the "family-size" bottles (twenty-six ounces).


----------



## digdug (Feb 24, 2012)

The King Size was both, the 10 ounce and 12 ounce. Each bottler could choose which size they wanted to offer in their service area.  Since Pepsi had used mainly the 12 ounce, a Coca-Cola bottler might want to sell a 12 ounce in his area to better compete against them, etc.   So either 10 or 12 for your carton would work.
 And thanks Pat for the plug on my book.  I don't discuss my book on the forum due to the flak I received for doing it when it first came out.
 Doug


----------



## epackage (Feb 24, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  digdug
> 
> The King Size was both, the 10 ounce and 12 ounce. Each bottler could choose which size they wanted to offer in their service area.  Since Pepsi had used mainly the 12 ounce, a Coca-Cola bottler might want to sell a 12 ounce in his area to better compete against them, etc.   So either 10 or 12 for your carton would work.
> And thanks Pat for the plug on my book.  I don't discuss my book on the forum due to the flak I received for doing it when it first came out.
> Doug


 Great info...thanx Doug...Jim


----------



## vintage57 (Feb 25, 2012)

WOW! Thanks for the interesting info, guys!
 Here's why I'm looking.
 Last fall I found an 8 pack carton of 16 oz bottles for a buck! But they were in the 
 Original Formula Classic red carton. I thought they would look better in a vintage carton.
 I found and won a set of 3 different cartons off ebay...an 8 pack, one marked both 16 oz and ONE PINT (in big letters) and the King Size one. I'll put the bottles I bought in the One Pint carton and wait for 4 more to make another 6 pack. I have enough 6 1/2 ouncers for the 8 pack. I just wondered about the King Size. I know that some bottles have a bigger diameter and might fit a carton too tight, I assume they would be 16 oz.  I just wanted to know so I could make a nice display. 
 And about the statement regarding that bottlers could choose 10 or 12 oz. ... What if they sold 12 oz; what would they do when 10 oz bottles came back from the retailer? Maybe swap out with another bottler doing 10 oz?
 I would appreciate being able to purchase the Coke Bottle book. Can *digdug* send me an email with info 

 ewaldsbarbq@hotmail.com       My email is messed up if replying to my forum name.

 Terry


----------



## acls (Feb 25, 2012)

Good info on the King Size Coke.  If I had seen that post where people criticized you Doug for posting information about your book I would have stuck up for you.  Sheesh.... If an established forum member can't share with everyone he wrote a book about bottles.... that is ridiculous.


----------



## Eric (Feb 26, 2012)

Here are some of my KING SIZE COKES.... Can't find a date on my crate.. would be on the inside
 but the outer inner sides were cut/groved.rounded after the sampings... bottles dated on bottom 55?


----------



## Eric (Feb 26, 2012)

date (and I meant the crate dates were stamped not samped Ha...) was too late to edit.


----------



## Eric (Feb 26, 2012)

one of my 6 packs of 12 oz. bottles


----------



## digdug (Feb 27, 2012)

Vintage57- Terry, No problem. I don't mind sharing any information I have on bottles. I sent you an email about my book. 
 Doug

 Eric, yes your bottles are from 1955, first year for the King Size. Although 1955 they were in limited production and were being tested in different areas. It wasn't until 1957 before they were offered to any bottler that wanted to carry them. The 10 and 12 ounce were available either embossed or ACL at first.


----------

